# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  M/V Jupiter

## mastrokostas

Ένα μικρό βαποράκι _7,800 GRT_ που βούλιαξε έξω από τον Πειραιά όταν εμβολίστηκε από ένα αυτοκινηταδικο.Είχε ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρα με μαθητές από κάποιο αγγλικό κολέγιο .
Ο μοναδικος που εχασε την ζωη του ηταν ο φιλος μου ο Mαστροθανασης ο Ντοκουμανης , Ήταν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι πριν καταθέσει τα χαρτιά για την σύνταξη του ,και ήταν μοιραίο .Μέναμε δίπλα -δίπλα στο Renessance πριν φύγει να παει στο Jupiter .
Στην μνήμη του αυτές οι λίγες φωτογραφίες που βρήκα , από το βαπόρι που του πήρε την ζωή έξω από τον Πειραιά εκείνο το βράδυ της 21 Οκτωβρίου του 88
_Jupiter-01.jpg_ 
Jupiter-02.jpg

Πηγη http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/

----------


## Haddock

Θυμάμαι το ατύχημα από δημοσιεύματα στον τύπο και μου είχε προκαλέσει εντύπωση πως έγινε τόσο κοντά στον Πειραιά. Τότε βέβαια δεν υπήρχαν VTS ή port traffic. Κάτι τέτοια βλέπουμε και αναρωτιόμαστε για τη δύναμη των πιθανοτήτων. Ούτε λαχείο για τον αείμνηστο Μαστροθανάση, ας είναι καλά εκεί που ταξιδεύει.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια διόρθωση .Ο Μαστροθανασης δεν ήταν το μοναδικό θύμα .Και ένας άλλος μηχανικός έχασε την ζωή του , όταν γλίστρησε λόγο της κλήσης που είχε πάρει το βαπόρι , και έπεσε ανάμεσα στα ρέλια και σε ένα από τα ρυμουλκά που προσπαθούσαν να το κρατήσουν στα ίσια .Ακούστηκε ακόμη ότι και κάποια από τα παιδιά ήταν σε μια λίστα αγνοούμενων .

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μερικά ακόμα λόγια για το ναυάγιο .Όταν το βαπόρι τράκαρε και έκλεισαν από την γέφυρα τις υδατοστεγείς πόρτες , εγκλωβίσθηκαν οι μηχανικοί που ήταν standby στο μηχανοστάσιο  , και διέφυγαν από την τσιμινιέρα, διότι από εκεί ήταν και η έξοδος κίνδυνου.* Μου παρέγραφε φίλος μηχανικός τον τρόμο που τους κατέλαβε προς στιγμήν , όταν έκλεισαν οι πόρτες  και τα νερά ανέβαιναν με μεγάλη ταχύτητα ,και μέχρι να καταλάβουν ότι μόνος δρόμος είναι προς τα πάνω.    

*Σε κάθε στεγανό διαμέρισμα υπάρχει έξοδος κινδύνου ( καταπακτή και με φωτιστικό ασφαλείας )

----------


## Haddock

Να γιατί εκτιμώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό το Ναυτιλία και τη γνωριμία μου με τόσους αξιόλογους ανθρώπους της θάλασσας. Προσωπικές μαρτυρίες σαν αυτές δεν βρίσκονται εύκολα στα ΜΜΕ. Κρίμα για τους ανθρωπούς που χάθηκαν τόσο γρήγορα μετά τη σύγκρουση. Να 'σαι καλά Μαστρο Κώστα για τις αναφορές σου που τις εκτιμάμε ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Να 'σαι καλά Μαστρο Κώστα για τις αναφορές σου που τις εκτιμάμε ιδιαίτερα...


Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από εμένα στον φίλο μου τον Κώστα για όλα όσα μοιράζεται μαζί μας.

Φίλε Νικόλα δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες και το πιό κάτω ποστ (συγκλονιστικό) του mastrokostas. Θα μπορούσα να το βάλω σε link, αλλά θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να βρίσκεται οπωσδήποτε και εδώ. Αν ο φίλος μου ο Κώστας έχει αντίρρηση ας το διαγράψει. Κοτζάμ administrator (και όχι άδικα) είναι δα !!!  :Smile: 




> *Αρχική δημοσίευση από* *mastrokostas.*
> 
> *Απο το ναυαγειο του Jupiter* 
> Θυμάμαι μου έλεγε ένας φίλος μηχανικός ο Νίκος που τον είχε περισυλλέξει μια λάντζα ,ότι ενώ το πλοίο είχε αρχίσει να βουλιάζει με την πρύμη , είχαν μείνει μια ομάδα παιδιών τα οποία ακολουθούσαν έναν ναύτη, που από το σοκ του δεν έπεφτε στην θάλασσα .Στην αρχή πήγαν μαζί του μέχρι μια σωσίβια λέμβο και μετά μαζί κατάπλωρα ,στο μοναδικό κομμάτι που ήταν επάνω από την επιφάνια. Είχαν μαζευτεί αρκετές βάρκες ,ρυμούλκα , και διάφορα αλλά σκάφοι , όπου φώναζαν στα αγγλικά στα παιδιά να πέσουν στο νερό .Αλλά μάταια, διότι αυτά ακολουθούσαν τον ναύτη .Την τελευταία στιγμή και ενώ χανόταν όλη η πρύμη , πήδησε ο ναύτης και άμεσος τον ακολούθησαν ένα-ένα σαν προβατάκια και τα παιδιά . Σε δευτερόλεπτα χάθηκε και το βαπόρι , και από τον αέρα που απελευθερωνόταν δημιουργήθηκε ένας πίδακας νερού σαν να έβραζε η θάλασσα .Επάνω εκεί πλέον κολυμπούσαν όλα τα παιδιά .Ήταν ,μου έλεγε ,σαν μια άλλη δύναμη να προσπαθούσε να σώσει αυτά τα παιδιά .Επειδή υπάρχει ένας μύθος σχετικά με την δύνη που δημιουργείτε σε ναυάγια , όλοι φοβόντουσαν ότι θα τα τραβήξει κάτω. Γι αυτό και μόλις είδαν ότι τα παιδιά και ο ναύτης δεν κινδύνευαν ξέσπασαν σε λυγμούς .Η ένταση ήταν μεγάλη ,και το σοκ τεράστιο ,διότι βούλιαξε σε πολύ λίγο χρόνο ,και είχαν μόλις αφήσει τον Πειραιά . 
> Το ναυάγιο αυτό ήταν η αιτία που το γυμνάσιο εγκαταλείψεως πλοίου για τους επιβάτες ,γίνεται πλέον πριν τον απόπλου .Και αυτό ήταν τότε το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ότι δεν ήξεραν τα παιδία που να πανε όταν δόθηκε η εντολή της εγκατάλειψης πλοίου .Γι αυτό ακολουθούσαν τον ναύτη , που ξεχώριζε από το φανελάκι με το όνομα του βαποριού που φορούσε .

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  φωτο  του  δράστη  με  την  πλώρη  στραβομένη  από  τον  εμβολισμό.

ADIGE.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Πρέπει να ήταν τρομερές στιγμές για όλους στο μοιραίο Jupiter. Οι μαρτυρίες σου Μαστρο-Κώστα σε συνδυασμό με την φωτογραφία του έσπερου με φέρνουν κοντά σε εκείνο το βράδυ. Οι αναφορές στο Διαδίκτυο είναι ελάχιστες και δεν βρήκα λεπτομέρειες για το ατύχημα. Φαντάζομαι τον τρόμο στα μάτια του πληρώματος μηχανής με το που είδαν την πλώρη του Adige να σχίζει τη λαμαρίνα του Jupiter. Το τι ακολούθησε, οι μαρτυρίες του Μαστρο-Κώστα είναι τιμή για όσους χάθηκαν εκείνη τη νύχτα.

Περάσανε 20 χρόνια και ελάχιστοι θυμούνται το περιστατικό, ίσως επειδή υπάρχει ο καταιγισμός ειδήσεων από τους καναλάρχες.

----------


## Apostolos

Και να πεις πως φαίνετε να ειναι κανένα σοβαρο τράκο! Και η στούκα φαίνετε να έγινε ψηλα...

----------


## mastrokostas

Νομιζω οτι εχει μπαλα το βαπορι .Δεν ηταν μονο οτι τον τρακαρισε ,αλλα εκανε και αναποδα και ετσι το νερο εμπαινε πλεον με μεγαλητερη  ταχυτητα .

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο esperoγια την φωτογραφεία που έβαλε , για να θυμηθούμε το τέρας .

----------


## Ellinis

Και τα σχέδια των καταστρωμάτων του Ζεύς. Και το αναφέρω έτσι μιας και στη πρύμνη του έγραφε ΖΕΥΣ, ενώ στη πλώρη JUPITER.

Την ίδια πρωτοτυπία είχε και το Νeptune που στη πρύμη έγραφε Ποσειδών.
jupiter decks.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι για να μάθετε περισσότερα για το "φονιά" πατήστε εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του στη Βενεζουέλα εδώ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μία στη Ρόδο. Από το shipspotting.

----------


## Ellinis

Το JUPITER ως MOLEDET της ZIM Lines στον Πειραιά κάπου τη δεκαετία του 60. Στο βάθος είναι και το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Τυπάλδου.

Το όνομα MOLEDET το πήρε για να τιμήσει τους χαμένους στο ναυάγιο του PATRIA, μιας και MOLEDET = PATRIA στα εβραϊκά.
Τελικά και αυτό είχε άσχημο τέλος.

moledet1.jpg
Πηγή : Ναυτικά Χρονικά

----------


## esperos

> Το JUPITER ως MOLEDET της ZIM Lines στον Πειραιά κάπου τη δεκαετία του 60. Στο βάθος είναι και το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Τυπάλδου.
> 
> Το όνομα MOLEDET το πήρε για να τιμήσει τους χαμένους στο ναυάγιο του PATRIA, μιας και MOLEDET = PATRIA στα εβραϊκά.
> Τελικά και αυτό είχε άσχημο τέλος.
> 
> moledet1.jpg
> Πηγή : Ναυτικά Χρονικά


...και  κρυμμένο  πίσω  από  το  MOLEDET  το  μικρό  ΣΤΕΛΛΑ  ΜΑΡΙΣ.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Το JUPITER ως MOLEDET της ZIM Lines στον Πειραιά κάπου τη δεκαετία του 60. Στο βάθος είναι και το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Τυπάλδου.
> 
> Το όνομα MOLEDET το πήρε για να τιμήσει τους χαμένους στο ναυάγιο του PATRIA, μιας και MOLEDET = PATRIA στα εβραϊκά.
> Τελικά και αυτό είχε άσχημο τέλος.
> 
> moledet1.jpg
> Πηγή : Ναυτικά Χρονικά


Aris, what a fantastic picture with the original Stella Maris of Sun Line behind the Moledet and even the Atlantica of Typaldos! I would have given anything to be in Piraeus that day!

Is there any chance you can upload a sharper or clearer image. Thanks  Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μπράβο Esperos. Με πρόλαβες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο ναυάγιο το βαπόρι είναι ακόμα στο βυθό σε βάθος 53 μέτρα στη θέση 37° 55.47' Β 23° 36.3' Α (περίπου εδώ) και επισημαίνεται με διακεκομένη γραμμή στο χάρτη της Ελληνικής Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας 145 και στο χάρτη του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου 1596. Η θάλασσα έχει βάθος περ΄΄ιπου 75 μέτρα γύρω από αυτό. Σε αυτή http://www.hma.org.il/Museum/Templat...=1316&PID=4068 την εβραϊκή ιστοσελίδα δίνει λίγο διαφορετικές συντεταγμένες αλλά τις παραπάνω τις πήρα από ηλεκτρονικό ναυτικό χάρτη οπότε είναι σε WGS84 ώστε να μπορέι κάποιος να βρει τη θέση με GPS.

Είναι εφιαλτικό πόσο κοντά στον Πειραιά. Είναι λίγο παραπάνω από ένα μίλι από την μπούκα δεν πρέπει να είχαν πάνω από μισή ώρα που ξεκινήσανε. Έβλεπα το χάρτη και με συγκλόνισε αυτό που έγραψε παραπάνω ο Μαστρο Κώστας ...να πνιγείς ένα τσιγάρο δρόμο από τον Πειραιά ...πως να το πω είναι αδικία.

Από αυτό το ατύχημα μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε την αξία του διαχωρισμού της κυκλοφορίας (traffic separation) και του VTS.

Note for non greek speaking users
This psto contain information about the position of wreck in 37° 55.47 N 23° 36.3 E (somewhere here), and the relevant information on the Hellenic Hydrographic Service chart 145 and the Btritish Admiralty chart 1596. Also mentioned that with new services for safety of navigation as VTS and traffic separation the wreck will be avoided.

----------


## mastrokostas

Με αφορμή αυτό το ατύχημα μεταφέρθηκε και η ραδα εκεί που είναι σήμερα .Τότε ήταν πολύ κοντά στο λιμανι ,και τα βαπόρι που πήγαιναν για Ικόνιο περνούσαν από γιαλό από την ραδα και πολύ κοντά στην μπούκα του λιμανιού .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να θυμησω οτι σινιαλο εκανε τελευταια φορα το ΖΕΥΣ με το σεισμο του 1999 αφου απο τη δονηση προκληθηκε μικρη διαρροη καυσιμων απο τα διαβρωμενα τανκια του γαιυτο το λογο ειχαν βαλει και αντιρυπαντικα φραγματα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

JUPITER μια φωτο απο το αρχειο του μεγαλου γνωστη της ιστοριας της ηπειρωτικης Γιαννη Γρηγοριου

jupiter.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Θλιβερό τέλος είχε αυτό το βαπόρι....

----------


## LocoRoco

Πραγματικά απίστευτο...κρίμα..
Στο παρακάτω link φαίνεται το "Κοράλ" το οποίο έχει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ
τα ίδια ονόματα στο Deck Plan και με την ίδια σειρά :-?
Spooky..
http://www.sterlingvacations.com/cru...ship_info.html 

RIP Jupiter

----------


## Ellinis

To JUPITER λευκό με σιρίτια στο πλαϊ, δεμένο με φόντο τον πύργο του Γαλατά, μέσα από το φακό του Antonio Scrimali. Γνωρίζει κανείς πως και είχε αυτό το χρωματισμό και όχι το συνηθισμένο της Ηπειρωτικής;

Jupiter white by Scrimali.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, βρήκες τον άνθρωπο που γνωρίζει καλά για τα σιρίτια (κόκκινες και μπλε γραμμές) και το λευκό χρώμα του JUPITER. Το 1978, το JUPITER ναυλώθηκε όλη την σαιζόν από την Καναδική αεροπορική εταιρία charter WARDAIR και έκανε 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες αποκλειστικά για τους επιβάτες της WARDAIR. Κάθε Πέμπτη έφτανε στο αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού ένα Jumbo B-747 της WARDAIR και οι περισσότεροι από τους επιβάτες πήγαιναν κατευθείαν στο JUPITER ενώ άλλοι σε ξενοδοχεία της Αθήνας και της Ρόδου. Ολο αυτό το operation το είχα προσωπικά αναλάβει εγώ μιας και το γραφείο ταξειδίων του πατέρα μου είχε σαν αντιπρόσωπός της την την αποκλειστική συνεργασία με την WARDAIR και την ναύλωση του JUPITER από την Ηπειρωτική, στο οποίο ανέβαινα κάθε Πέμπτη. Στη φωτογραφία φέρει την κόκκινη και μπλε ρίγα της WARDAIR. Ενδιαφέρον, επίσης ότι είχε χάσει τότε την αριστερή άγκυρα η οποία δεν αντικαταστάθηκε όλο το 1978.

----------


## Ellinis

Να που λύθηκε και αυτό το μυστήριο... θερμά ευχαριστούμε tss queen anna maria! 
To οτι έλειπε η άγκυρα δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει, κομματάκι επικίνδυνο δεν ήταν; :? 

Γνωρίζεις αν αυτή ήταν η μόνη φορά που η Wardair είχε ναυλώσει ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, ή υπήρχαν και άλλα;

Και αν και χρονολογικά προγενέστερη, να ανεβάσω και μια ωραία φωτογραφία του ως Ισραηλίτικο MOLEDET.

jupiter as Moledet-02.jpg
Πηγή: photoship.co.uk

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οχι ¶ρη. Ηταν το μόνο πλοίο που ναυλώθηκε από την WARDAIR. Η αύξηση του πετρελαίου το 1979 έκανε το αεροπορικό ταξίδι ακριβότερο και η WARDAIR σταμάτησε το εγχείρημα και προς μεγάλη απώλεια του γραφείου μας που είχε προσλάβει αρκετό κόσμο και αγοράσει αυτοκίνητα για αυτό το operation.

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν σήμερα πριν 21 χρόνια το JUPITER βίραρε τις άγκυρες για τελευταία φορά ξεκινώντας για το στερνό ταξίδι. Στην πραγματικότητα το ταξίδι τελείωσε πρωτού καλά καλά ξεκινήσει, στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού...

Ο φίλος GIANNISMANTZOURIS θυμήθηκε τη θλιβερή επέτειο και μας έδωσε να ανεβάσουμε μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες, τις οποίες αφιερώνει στους BEN BRUCE, Roi Baudoin και σε εμένα.

Το JUPITER λοιπόν σε χαρούμενες στιγμές, στο λιμάνι της Μάλτας.

Image6.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω τον παλιο καλο φιλο GIANNHSMANGOURIS για την αφιερωση της φωτο αυτου του ομορφου πλοιου

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι η συνέχεια από το χρονοντούλαπο του _GIANNISMANJOURIS_... το JUPITER με τα αρχαία της Δήλου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) σε πρώτο πλάνο.
Φωτογραφία με άποψη!

Image115.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν κάνεις λάθος Αρη. Στην Δήλο είναι, η οποία την δεκαετία του 60 και 70 ήταν προορισμός των κρουαζιερόπλοιων της εποχής. Στα δρομολόγιά τους είχαν Μύκονο και Δήλο.

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό το αρχείο του φίλου GIANNISMANJOURIS έρχεται και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του JUPITER φουνταρισμένου αρόδου στην καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης.
Εκεί που θα γίνει μετά από 20 χρόνια περίπου και το επόμενο μεγάλο ναυάγιο κρουαζιερόπλοιου στην Ελλάδα.

Σας την αφιερώνει, και ειδικά στους Roi Baudoin, ΤSS Apollon, Ben Bruce αλλά και στον Αlbert Novelli που μας χάρισε πολύ σπουδαίο υλικό.

jupiter 1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον φιλο  GIANNHSMANZOURIS  που μοιραζεται μαζι μας το θαυμασιο φωτογραφικο του αρχειο.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα κάνω μια ερώτηση... φωτογραφία από το ναυάγιο του JUPITER έχει δει ποτέ κανείς;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οχι δεν εχουμε δει.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση, πως από ένα ναυάγιο που συνέβη έξω από τη μπούκα του λιμανιού, δεν έχουμε δεί ούτε μια φωτογραφία.

Ούτε σε μια εφημερίδα της εποχής, ούτε σε ένα ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό, ούτε πουθενά... μέχρι σήμερα!

Με αφορμή ένα άλλο ναυάγιο της Ηπειρωτικής αυτό του ΑΔΡΙΑΣ, 37 χρόνια πριν το ναυάγιο του JUPITER, ο καλός φίλος και γνώστης GIANNIS MANTZOYRIS μου ζήτησε να ανεβάσω το παρακάτω απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο.

Το nautilia.gr έχει λοιπόν την παγκόσμια πρώτη! τραβηγμένο από τον ίδιο, από τα βραχάκια της Πειραϊκής το JUPITER διανύει τα τελευταία λεπτά της ζωής του... γύρω του οι λάντζες που μεταφέρουν τους ναυαγούς...

Μοναδικό ντοκουμέντο, φίλε GIANNISMANTZOYRIS σε ευχαριστούμε!
jup sunk.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φοβερο ντοκουμεντο απο  το ναυαγιο του  Jupiter, εγω πρωτη φορα βλεπω φωτογραφια  απο την  βυθιση  του πλοιου.  Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τους φιλους GIANNISMANZOURIS  και Ellinis

----------


## gtogias

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τους καλούς φίλους GIANNISMANZOURIS και Ellinis για την δημοσιοποίηση αυτού του σπάνιου μα και θλιβερού ντοκουμέντου.

----------


## stratoscy

Eυχαριστούμε τους φίλους GIANNISMANTOURIS   και  Ellinis για την φωτογταφία την οποία είναι η πρώτη που βλέπουμε από τη συγκλονιστική στιγμή του καραβιού.

----------


## Ellinis

Eίδες τι βλέπουμε όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με διάθεση να μοιραστούν όσα έχουν σε ντουλάπες, άλμπουμ κλπ... 
όπως λέει και ένας φίλος του φόρουμ, ό,τι μένει στα μπαούλα είναι άχρηστο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Jupiter...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1971, στην πρυμνη του Jupiter στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε το Ολυμπια του Κ.Ευθυμιαδη_
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
Jupiter  Piraeus 1971 Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ωπ, βλέπω το Cristoforo Colombo και κάποιο από τα 4 αδελφάκια της Messageries Maritimes που αγόρασε ο Ευθυμιάδης!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εγκαίνια του νέου κρουαζιερόπλοιου  *Ζεύς  (Jupiter)*

¶ποψη του κρουαζιερόπλοιου *Ζεύς* *(Jupiter)*, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, του οποίου πραγματοποιούνται τα εγκαίνια. Ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Ιωάννης Χολέβας, συνοδευόμενος από άλλους επισήμους, εισέρχεται στο πλοίο όπου τον υποδέχονται μέλη του πληρώματος αυτού. Σαλόνι του πλοίου. 

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

*30/4/1971

*http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...343&thid=15139

J1.jpgJ2.jpgJ3.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

...και εδώ στο Σαντορίνη.  Ενδιαφέρουσες παρουσίες, και δεν αναφέρομαι στο βαπόρι...  :Wink: 
Στη σκάλα που κατεβαίνουν οι τουρίστες λέει ευκρινέστατα JUPITER.  Δεν είμαι, όμως, σίγουρος ότι στα μακρινά πλάνα είναι το ίδιο καράβι.  Οι πιο έμπειροι, ας βοηθήσουν.
Πήγη: Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό αρχείο


http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...399&thid=10260

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ...και εδώ στο Σαντορίνη. Ενδιαφέρουσες παρουσίες, και δεν αναφέρομαι στο βαπόρι... 
> Στη σκάλα που κατεβαίνουν οι τουρίστες λέει ευκρινέστατα JUPITER. Δεν είμαι, όμως, σίγουρος ότι στα μακρινά πλάνα είναι το ίδιο καράβι. Οι πιο έμπειροι, ας βοηθήσουν.
> Πήγη: Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό αρχείο
> 
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...399&thid=10260


Καπετάν Αντρέα το Stella Oceanis είναι στα μακρινά πλάνα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear Friends,

Found this interesting photo of Jupiter in Shipsnostalgia (copywrite linerrich) showing her in an all white livery with the Thomson coloured stripes on her hull. This was the time she was chartered by Thomson Holidays of UK (circa 1979) and is the only time during her Epirotiki career that she sported a white hull and superstructure. She has a beautiful bow and long foredeck which are sadly missing in todays cruise ships!

Best regards, Henry.

Jupiter7.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Henry, the livery you see was from 1978 when Jupiter was operated by Wardair Canada (a Canadian air charter company). The blue and red stripes were the official colours of Wardair. It just happened that my father and myself were the charterers in 1978 as our travel agency in Athens was representing Wardair and negotiated the charter of the ship and handled the whole passenger operation in Athens and Rhodes. The ship was doing 7 day cruises to the Greek isles and Turkey arriving to Piraeus every Thursday when another Wardair Jumbo 747 full of passengers would replace those leaving back to Canada. The scheme lasted the whole 1978 period but the next year with rising fuel costs and low airfare bookings had to be canceled, causing losses to our firm with the extra costs, increased personnel, etc.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks for this interesting piece of news which I was not aware of. It must have been very exciting to work with a chartered ship such as this one at first hand and am sure you must have been very familiar with her interiors. She was a very well appointed ship and Epirotiki refitted her to a very high standard judging from the beautiful brochures that they produced.

I still think I have seen a Thomson brochure featuring the Jupiter although it might have been at a different time, maybe when they stopped using Ithaca? Cannot be sure, but perhaps one of our friends can find out or confirm this........

I also have a brochure of Jupiter doing a series of cruises to South Africa chartered by Coral Cruises Pty Ltd. but am uncertain of the dates as they don't appear in the brochure. It must have been early in her career though I will try and upload it later on today

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Henry, the charter to Coral Cruises took place from nov.75 to April 76. 
Jupiter cruised from Cape Town to the indian Ocean islands as well to South America.
Have you heard of this Coral Cruises again?

Aris

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris, thanks for your reply. I have'nt heard of Coral Cruises again but suspect they are no longer in existence or possibly trading under another name? In the end I found the dates in the brochure, I just could'nt see it!
It was quite an ambitious programme of cruises and presumably they were very successful. On the outbound positioning voyage she actually called at Gibraltar and I still have a photo which I took of her in port back then (I was 18 years old at the time !!).

I will post the photo and brochure when I get home this evening
Thanks again, Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry, the charter to Coral Cruises took place from nov.75 to April 76. 
> Jupiter cruised from Cape Town to the indian Ocean islands as well to South America.
> Have you heard of this Coral Cruises again?
> 
> Aris


Here is the brochure Aris. Quite an interesting one for the early 70's by a South African company who seemed a very professional charterer.

The last photo is the one I mentioned when the ship called at Gib on her outbound positioning.

Enjoy, Henry.

scan0288.jpg

scan0289.jpg

scan0290.jpg

scan0291.jpg

scan0292.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Henry, this is very rare material and we thank you for sharing it with us.

----------


## Ellinis

Rare and beautiful! And they give us a chance to see how JUPITER was inside, which was not bad at all...
Thanks Henry!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is an interesting itinerary which the Jupiter undertook in the Caribbean during one of her winter seasons there.

Henry.

scan0509.jpg

scan0510.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Very nice indeed! I have read that in her early years -somewhere around 1969- JASON spend some months cruising in the Pacific. Henry, have you seen something relative?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Very nice indeed! I have read that in her early years -somewhere around 1969- JASON spend some months cruising in the Pacific. Henry, have you seen something relative?


Aris, if you look at the Jason thread I had posted some brochures of her US West Coast/Mexico cruises during winter 1968/69. do you mean these? or are you referring to proper Pacific cruises as in Polynesia, Tahiti etc.

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Well it was just mentioned "spend the year in the Pacific", which usually goes for Oceania but it might as well be the American Pacific coast. Thanks!

----------


## Ellinis

To JUPITER στη Βενετία το 1987 μέσα από το φακό του L.M.Correira. Παρατηρήστε την ελληνική εκδοχή του ονόματος στην πρύμνη αν και το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου στα νηολόγια ήταν TZOYΠΙΤΕΡ.
Νομίζω πως μπροστά του είναι το WORLD RENNAISANCE.

jupiter 10-87 in venice.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great picture Aris, seems a shame to think that this handsome liner is probably still lying on the bottom to the entrance of Piraeus harbour. She was indeed an interesting and historical ship.

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Indeed she is at a depth of 75 m as mentioned before. 



> Να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο ναυάγιο το βαπόρι είναι ακόμα στο βυθό σε βάθος 53 μέτρα στη θέση 37° 55.47' Β 23° 36.3' Α (περίπου εδώ) και επισημαίνεται με διακεκομένη γραμμή στο χάρτη της Ελληνικής Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας 145 και στο χάρτη του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου 1596. Η θάλασσα έχει βάθος περ΄΄ιπου 75 μέτρα γύρω από αυτό. Σε αυτή http://www.hma.org.il/Museum/Templat...=1316&PID=4068 την εβραϊκή ιστοσελίδα δίνει λίγο διαφορετικές συντεταγμένες αλλά τις παραπάνω τις πήρα από ηλεκτρονικό ναυτικό χάρτη οπότε είναι σε WGS84 ώστε να μπορέι κάποιος να βρει τη θέση με GPS.
> 
> Είναι εφιαλτικό πόσο κοντά στον Πειραιά. Είναι λίγο παραπάνω από ένα μίλι από την μπούκα δεν πρέπει να είχαν πάνω από μισή ώρα που ξεκινήσανε. Έβλεπα το χάρτη και με συγκλόνισε αυτό που έγραψε παραπάνω ο Μαστρο Κώστας ...να πνιγείς ένα τσιγάρο δρόμο από τον Πειραιά ...πως να το πω είναι αδικία.
> 
> Από αυτό το ατύχημα μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε την αξία του διαχωρισμού της κυκλοφορίας (traffic separation) και του VTS.
> 
> Note for non greek speaking users
> This psto contain information about the position of wreck in 37° 55.47 N 23° 36.3 E (somewhere here), and the relevant information on the Hellenic Hydrographic Service chart 145 and the Btritish Admiralty chart 1596. Also mentioned that with new services for safety of navigation as VTS and traffic separation the wreck will be avoided.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To JUPITER στη Βενετία το 1987 μέσα από το φακό του L.M.Correira. Παρατηρήστε την ελληνική εκδοχή του ονόματος στην πρύμνη αν και το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου στα νηολόγια ήταν TZOYΠΙΤΕΡ.
> Νομίζω πως μπροστά του είναι το WORLD RENNAISANCE.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97071
> πηγή


Φιλε Ellinis Εξαιρετικο ευρημα!

----------


## mastrokostas

> To JUPITER στη Βενετία το 1987 μέσα από το φακό του L.M.Correira. Παρατηρήστε την ελληνική εκδοχή του ονόματος στην πρύμνη αν και το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου στα νηολόγια ήταν TZOYΠΙΤΕΡ.
> Νομίζω πως μπροστά του είναι το WORLD RENNAISANCE.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97071
> πηγή


Το Renaissance είναι φίλε Ellinis ! Τότε κάναμε 15ημερες από Βενετία –Τζένοβα και πίσω πάλι !Φτάναμε μέχρι Odessa !
Την θυμάμαι αυτήν την μέρα στην Βενετία διότι ήταν η τελευταία φορά που είδαμε το Jupiter από κοντά !Τον Οκτώβρη της ίδιας χρονιά και ενώ εμείς ήμασταν στο Livorno γύρω στις 20:30 το βράδυ, μάθαμε τα άσχημα !!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Jupiter* in Santorini in 1974.  From a newsreel of the Greek Audiovisual Archives  http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...399&thid=10260

May 28- July 10, 1974

17.jpg18.jpg19.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Along with Stella Oceanis in the left and right pictures.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Jupiter_ 1973

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Jupiter 1973.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Στον Πειραιά Ιούλιο του 1981 (σύμφωνα με τη φωτογραφία)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...upiter-16.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_*** _ *Jupiter*_ ***

_Jupiter.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> To JUPITER στη Βενετία το 1987 μέσα από το φακό του L.M.Correira. Παρατηρήστε την ελληνική εκδοχή του ονόματος στην πρύμνη αν και το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου στα νηολόγια ήταν TZOYΠΙΤΕΡ.
> Νομίζω πως μπροστά του είναι το WORLD RENNAISANCE.
> 
> πηγή


Mην νομιζεις! ΕΙΝΑΙ!! To ιδιο ειχαν κανει με το Ποσειδων! Στην πλωρη ελεγε Neptune, αλλα στην πρυμη Ποσειδων. Δεν θυμαμαι πως ηταν γραμμενο στα νηολογια! Καπου ειχα διαβασει Neptune-Ποσειδων! Το World Rennaisance στην πρυμη ελεγε Γουορλντ Ρεναισσανς νομιζω!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Υπαρχει group στο facebook για  τους επιζοντες του Jupiter ,υπαρχουν 2 φωτογραφιες απο τη στιγμη του ναυαγιου ,τις οποιες πηρα και αδεια απο τους ανθρωπους να τις κανω download και σας τις παρουσιαζω..

JUPITER 1.jpgjupiter_2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρόλο που το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Jupiter (Ζευς) της Ηπειρωτικής είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστό στα μέλη του φόρουμ, έγινε κυρίως γνωστό για το τραγικό τέλος του έξω από την μπούκα του Πειραιά στις 21 Οκτωβρίου του 1988. Ας θυμηθούμε όμως λίγο την ιστορία του.
Η Ισραηλινή ΖΙΜ Lines ξεκίνησε την δεκαετία του 50 την ναυπήγηση επιβατηγών καραβιών με σκοπό την σύνδεση του Ισραήλ με κυρίως την Βόρειο Αμερική και την υποδοχή των Εβραϊκής καταγωγής μεταναστών στο νεοσύστατο Ισραηλινό κράτος. Τα καράβια αυτά που ναυπηγήθηκαν σε γερμανικά ναυπηγεία σαν πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις ήταν σχετικά μικρά συγκρινόμενα με τα υπερωκεάνια της εποχής και το μόνο μεγάλο επιβατηγό καράβι που ναυπηγήθηκε για λογαριασμό της ΖΙΜ ήταν το Shalom του 1964 (Hanseatic, Doric, Royal Odyssey, Regent Sun). Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 50 είχε ήδη αναπτυχθεί ο θαλάσσιος τουρισμός στη Μεσόγειο και πολλά ιταλικά και γαλλικά κυρίως καράβια μετέφεραν επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα στα μεγάλα λιμάνια της ανατολικής Μεσογείου. Τότε ήταν που η ΖΙΜ θέλοντας να αυξήσει το μερίδιό της στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές επιβατών στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο που μέχρι τότε γινόταν με τα Jerusalem και Theodor Herzl, αποφάσισε την ναυπήγηση ενός καραβιού με σκοπό την σύνδεση της Χάϊφας με την Μασαλία μέσω Λεμεσού, Νάπολης (ή Τζένοβας). Την ναυπήγηση ανέλαβαν τα γαλλικά ναυπηγεία Ateliers & Chantiers de Bretagne στη Nantes, καθελκύστηκε τον Φεβρουάριο του 1961 με το όνομα Moledet (πατρίδα-πάτρια εδάφη) με παράδοση στην ΖΙΜ τον ίδιο χρόνο. Η χωρητικότητα του πλοίου ήταν 7.800 τόνοι, 590 επιβάτες μίας θέσης, 125 μέτρα μήκος, 2 ντιζελομηχανές S.E.M.T-Pielstick (4.700 kW) που κινούσαν μία προπέλα με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 16,5 knots. Το πλοίο όπως κατασκευάστηκε ήταν λιτό χωρίς πολλές πολυτέλειες και οι περισσότερες καμπίνες ήταν τετράκλινες ή εξάκλινες χωρίς ατομική τουαλέτα. Λίγες μόνο καμπίνες ήταν δίκλινες με ατομική τουαλέτα και προοριζόντουσαν για χρήση των λίγων VIP που ταξίδευαν με τα πλοία της ΖΙΜ. Είχε αρκετούς κοινόχρηστους χώρους και σαλόνια για το μέγεθός του καθώς και κινηματογράφο, την απαραίτητη συναγωγή και πισίνα ψηλά στο Lido deck κοντά στην πρύμη. Επίσης, στην πλώρη διέθετε και γκαραζάκι για αυτοκίνητα. Κατά την διάρκεια της ιδιοκτησίας του από την ΖΙΜ και των δρομολογίων του στη Μεσόγειο, παρουσίασε αρκετές μηχανικές βλάβες αλλά παρέμενε, παρά την σχετικά σπαρτιάτικη εμφάνισή του, δημοφιλές στο επιβατηγό κοινό. Με την κάμψη των θαλασσίων μεταφορών στην Μεσόγειο λόγω του αεροπλάνου και των μοντέρνων ferries η κίνηση για το κλασσικό ποστάλι είχε πέσει πολύ μετά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60 και έτσι η ΖΙΜ το 1969 αποφάσισε να το πουλήσει. Ήταν το τελευταίο ενεργό επιβατηγό καράβι της ΖΙΜ και με την πώλησή του το επιβατηγό της τμήμα έκλεισε οριστικά. Το 1970 το καράβι πουλήθηκε στην Ηπειρωτική των αφών Ποταμιάνου και κατέπλευσε στο Πέραμα με το προσωρινό όνομα Alexandros για να μετασκευαστεί ριζικά για τον νέο ρόλο του σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Εξωτερικά δεν υπήρξαν πολλές αλλαγές εκτός από την προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής του Promenade deck πλώρα με την κατάργηση του πλωριού αμπαριού και την αφαίρεση του φορτο-εκφορτωτικού μηχανισμού. Την άνοιξη του 1971 το καράβι είναι έτοιμο για την σαιζόν με το όνομα Jupiter στην πλώρη και Ζευς στην πρύμη κατά την συνήθεια της Ηπειρωτικής να διατηρεί παράλληλα το ελληνικό και λατινικό όνομα των αρχαίων Θεών. Το Jupiter με 731 κρεβάτια σε 289 καμπίνες όλες με ατομική πλέον τουαλέτα και ντους, αποκτά πολυτελείς για τα δεδομένα της δεκαετίας 70 χώρους που την διακόσμησή τους επιμελήθηκε το γραφείο του Maurice Bailey, και ξεκινά 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά και Τουρκία τα καλοκαίρια με κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική τον χειμώνα. Το 1978, η καναδική αεροπορική εταιρία Wardair ναυλώνει αποκλειστικά το πλοίο για 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά και Τουρκία με μίας εβδομάδας παραμονή σε ξενοδοχεία της Βουλιαγμένης ή της Ρόδου ή με συνδυασμό παραμονής/περιήγησης με πούλμαν της Chat tours στις κλασσικές αρχαιότητες της Ελλάδας. Την πρακτόρευση της Wardair έχει αναλάβει ο πατέρας μου και μαζί με τον γράφοντα υπογράφουν στο Τορόντο του Καναδά τον Απρίλιο του 1978 την σύμβαση συνεργασίας με την αεροπορική εταιρία η οποία κάθε Πέμπτη φέρνει ένα Jumbo 747 στο αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού γεμάτο από επιβάτες που μεταφέρονται στο ναυλωμένο Jupiter για την κρουαζιέρα. Κατά την διάρκεια εκείνης της ναύλωσης το πλοίο είχε βαφτεί λευκό με δύο ρίγες πρύμα-πλώρα, μπλε και κόκκινη, που συμβόλιζαν τα χρώματα της Wardair. Με την λήξη της ναύλωσης από το επόμενο έτος το πλοίο πάλι με την κλασσική χακί-καφέ φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής συνεχίζει τις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες του τα καλοκαίρια στα ελληνικά νησιά και Τουρκία, και κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική τον χειμώνα. Ανάμεσα, κάνει κάποιες κρουαζιέρες charter για tour operators ή οργανισμούς και σχολεία. Σε μία τέτοια κρουαζιέρα για λογαριασμό αγγλικών σχολείων το πλοίο συνάντησε το τέλος του. Ήταν στις 21 Οκτωβρίου του 1988 όταν το πλοίο αποπλέοντας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με 415 μαθητές σχολείων, 60 συνοδούς καθηγητές και το πλήρωμά του εμβολίζεται στο σούρουπο μόλις ένα μίλι από την μπούκα του λιμανιού από το ιταλικό αυτοκινητάδικο της Grimaldi-Siosa, 5.500 τόνων Adige. Ο εμβολισμός του Jupiter ήταν μοιραίος και πολύ γρήγορα άρχισε από την δύναμη της εισροής των υδάτων να παίρνει κλίση. Οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες και πλήρωμα περισυλλέγονται άθικτοι από άλλα καράβια και λάντζες που σπεύδουν στον τόπο του ναυαγίου, ενώ περίπου 50 άτομα περισυλλέγονται από την θάλασσα . Το πληγωμένο καράβι βυθίζεται μέσα σε 40 λεπτά και ο τελικός απολογισμός είναι δύο νεκροί από τα μέλη του πληρώματος και δύο αγνοούμενοι επιβάτες, μία μικρή μαθήτρια και ένας συνοδός καθηγητής. Έτσι άδοξα και σε τραγικές συνθήκες έμελλε να χαθεί ένα αγαπημένο από τους επιβάτες του πλοίο, τόσο επί ΖΙΜ όσο και επί Ηπειρωτικής.

Επί Zim Lines σαν Moledet (φωτογραφία Chris Howell)

MOLEDET.jpg
Με την κλασσική φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής

Jupiter.jpg
Ναυλωμένο από την Wardair το 1978

Jupiter7.jpg
Το αυτοκινητάδικο Adige που το εμβόλισε

ADIGE.jpg
πηγή shipspotting, shipsnostalgia

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

jupiter.jpgΣτην ωραία αυτή παρουσίαση να προσθέσω μιά ακόμη φωτό του άτυχου πλοίου.
Αφιερωμένη στον GiannisMantzoyris φανατικό φίλο της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## Express Pigasos

To Adige πολυ κακομουτσουνο ηταν..απο την αρχη αυτοκινηταδικο ηταν?? Σαν bulker φαινεται κατω...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σωστά bulker,στην αρχή μετασκευάζανε σε αυτοκινητάδικα.Όπως κ από φορτηγοποστάλια κλπ

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001despo.jpgH τραπεζαρία Διόνυσος απο καρτ ποσταλ της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 018DESPO.jpgΑλλες 2 καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρείας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Despo οι φωτογραφίες είναι από τον πρώτο Ερμή? Έχω την αίσθηση ότι από το μοντέρνο εσωτερικό διάκοσμο που είναι πιο 60's-70's ταιριάζουν καλύτερα στον δεύτερο Ερμή αδελφό του Πήγασου. Ιδίως η τραπεζαρία και το ντύσιμο των φωτομοντέλων στο γυμναστήριο κάνει για τέλη 60 αρχές 70.

----------


## despo

Οχι το βλέπω καθαρά στο πίσω μέρος της καρτ ποσταλ λέει Jupiter. Εκτος και αν είμαι σε λάθος ενότητα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Οχι το βλέπω καθαρά στο πίσω μέρος της καρτ ποσταλ λέει Jupiter. Εκτος και αν είμαι σε λάθος ενότητα.


Θα εννοεί το Jupiter της Ηπειρωτικής που χάθηκε έξω από τον Πειραιά το 1988, πρώην Moledet και όχι τον Ερμή της Ηπειρωτικής πρώην Jupiter. Πρόσεξέ το και εσύ. Αν γράφει η κάρτα Jupiter πρόκειται για το Jupiter (Ζευς) και εξηγείται έτσι ο μοντέρνος διάκοσμος και η άπλα του εστιατορίου όπως και τα καυτά σόρτς της δεκαετίας 70 των μοντέλων.

----------


## despo

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ, για αυτό παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να τις μεταφέρουν στη σωστή ενότητα.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 025despo JUPITER.jpgΜία ακόμα καρτ ποσταλ που βρήκα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good photo of Jupiter in Piraeus (July 1980) by D Longly on Shipsnostalgia.

Henry.

Jupiter_Jul_1980.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια μερική άποψη του JUPITER (ή ΖΕΥΣ αν προτιμάτε) στην Πάτμο το 1973. Δεξιά φαίνεται μια χαρακτηριστική πλώρη που νομίζω ανήκει στο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ της Ηπειρωτικής επίσης.

jupiter.jpg
πηγή

----------


## despo

Πράγματι το Οδυσσεύς είναι.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good photo of Jupiter taken from a 1977 Thomson Cruises brochure advertising her cruises in the Mediterranean. With the stunning backdrop of Santorini it really makes an impressive photo!

Henry.

scan0002.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Many thanks for the very interesting photo Henry. Am I seeing well that she has a white hull with red and blue line across it? I thought that this livery was put in 1978 for the charter to Wardair.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Many thanks for the very interesting photo Henry. Am I seeing well that she has a white hull with red and blue line across it? I thought that this livery was put in 1978 for the charter to Wardair.


You are exactly right Aris and its something that has always confused me. If you look earlier on in the thread QAM also explains the same thing in more detail as he was personally involved but my question is why did the ship have those colours prior to 1978? surely it must have been due to the Thomson Charter which proves my original point that the stripes were there for Thomson and were left there for her subsequent charter to Wardair the following year (or so it seems)...

----------


## Ellinis

Interesting point Henry, it seems to make sense.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Interesting point Henry, it seems to make sense.


If further proof was needed here are some pages taken from an earlier Thomson brochure in my collection from the previous winter 1976/1977 which states that these are the two new ships chartered by Thomson for their Med programme. Clearly even though the ship photos are painted over thay had every intention of using that striped livery which was always their logo since they chartered the Ithaca, Calypso etc. in the early 70's.

Henry.

scan0013.jpgscan0014.jpgscan0015.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> You are exactly right Aris and its something that has always confused me. If you look earlier on in the thread QAM also explains the same thing in more detail as he was personally involved but my question is why did the ship have those colours prior to 1978? surely it must have been due to the Thomson Charter which proves my original point that the stripes were there for Thomson and were left there for her subsequent charter to Wardair the following year (or so it seems)...


I saw the ship for the first time Henry early spring of 1978 when the Wardair 1978 summer charter started, on her first call at Piraeus, fully painted with the blue and red bars which are also the colours of the Wardair fleet. Maybe there was no need to re-paint her since both companies shared the same colours. How convenient.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια πόζα του πλοίου ως MOLEDET, σε κάποιο ιταλικό λιμάνι.

moledet.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Kαι μια πόζα του πλοίου ως MOLEDET, σε κάποιο ιταλικό λιμάνι.
> 
> moledet.jpg
> πηγή


 Πρύμα του διακρίνω σωστά ένα από τα Europa/Africa/Asia/Victoria της Lloyd Triestino?

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά και επειδή το ρυμουλκό έχει τα σινιάλα της Societa Rimorchiatori Napoletani πρέπει να είναι στη Νάπολη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σωστά και επειδή το ρυμουλκό έχει τα σινιάλα της Societa Rimorchiatori Napoletani πρέπει να είναι στη Νάπολη.


 ¶λλωστε η Νάπολη ήταν ο τελευταίος του σταθμός (που εναλλασσόταν με την Γένοβα) πριν την Μασσαλία στο μεσογειακό του δρομολόγιο από την Χάϊφα.

----------


## πανούλης

Έχω λείψει καιρό από το φόρουμ, προσπαθώντας να συγκεντρώσω κινηματογραφικά ντοκουμέντα από ελληνικές ταινίες. Έλεγα να περιμένω να μαζέψω πρώτα ότι μπορώ, αλλά πρόσφατα είδα τούτο εδώ και δεν κρατήθηκα να το βγάλω τώρα. Είναι ένα απόσπασμα από ταινία του 1985 με τον Στάθη Ψάλτη ("Ψηλός λιγνός και ψεύταρος"), από εκείνες που κάποτε σνομπάραμε. Οι σκηνές επί του πλοίου είναι πραγματικές, πράγμα για το οποίο υπάρχει και σχετικό ευχαριστήριο του παραγωγού πρός την Ηπειρωτική Ποταμιάνου. Κατά πικρή ειρωνία όμως είναι και θλιβερά προφητικές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπανερχόμενος ο φίλος Πανούλης,μας θυμίζει το άτυχο πλοίο με σκηνές από την γνωστή ταινία.

----------


## andria salamis

Σαν Σημερα.Ηταν 21-10-1988 οταν βούλιαξε το jupiter της Ηπειρωτικής,
εξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά,Συγκρούστηκε με το Ιταλικο Adige

----------


## Ellinis

Tέρμα δεξιά βλέπουμε το JUPITER σε μια επίσκεψη στην Πόλη το 1972. Στο κέντρο το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ του Χανδρή και ανάμεσα τους ένα ρώσικο και ένα τούρκικο.

5704390730_d99aa84c97_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του JUPITER ή ΖΕΥΣ αν προτιμάτε...  :Distrust:  
σε ένα σλάιντ που έχει βγει στο ebay από το νοτιοαφρικανό καραβολάτρη Ian Schiffman.

ZEUS.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το portal E-Nautilia αναδημοσίευσε την ιστορία του Jupiter που είχα γράψει  στο φόρουμ μας, χωρίς να αναφέρει την πηγή:

http://www.e-nautilia.gr/nauagio-jup...i-tou-peiraia/

----------


## πανούλης

Off Topic αλλά αναζητείται ακόμη η αναγκαιότητα της ιστοσελίδας, πέραν του δεοντολογικού

----------


## giorgos....

> Το portal E-Nautilia αναδημοσίευσε την ιστορία του Jupiter που είχα γράψει  στο φόρουμ μας, χωρίς να αναφέρει την πηγή:
> 
> http://www.e-nautilia.gr/nauagio-jup...i-tou-peiraia/


Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση. Έχουμε ήδη επιληφθεί του συγκεκριμένου θέματος.

----------


## Ellinis

Το συμπαθέστατο αλλά άτυχο JUPITER όταν πόζαρε στον φακό του Ian Schiffman.

s-l160022.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ZEYΣ στη La Guira της Βενεζουέλας το 1972, απαραίτητο σταθμό για όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που ταξιδευαν στη νότια Καραϊβική. Το φουγαρο της Κόστα δίπλα του πρέπει να είναι του FEDERICO C.

zeus at la guira 1972.jpg
πηγή ebay

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ZEYΣ στη La Guira της Βενεζουέλας το 1972, απαραίτητο σταθμό για όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που ταξιδευαν στη νότια Καραϊβική. Το φουγαρο της Κόστα δίπλα του πρέπει να είναι του FEDERICO C.
> 
> zeus at la guira 1972.jpg
> πηγή ebay


Πολύ σωστά είναι του FEDERICO C. Δυστυχώς  στη μία κ μοναδική φορά που το είδα στον Πειραιά δεν φωτογράφιζα τότε.

----------

